# Need help on vaf4a appendix 2!



## tosi1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello everyone,
i am completing the appendix 2 for spouse visa and have a question on the financial part of the appendix 2... I am using the CAT ( A ) with the 6 months employment, On financial part of the appendix 2 Q (3,12) it asks... ( Has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning the amount, as detailed in 3.11 above,
continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application? (Category A) IF YES GO TO Q (3,21) if i answer yes then go to (3,21) and yes again, do i still have to answer Q (3,22)? please help..
Thanks in advance.




And can i also confirm that the latest APPENDIX 2 is the Novemer 2012


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tosi1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> i am completing the appendix 2 for spouse visa and have a question on the financial part of the appendix 2... I am using the CAT ( A ) with the 6 months employment, On financial part of the appendix 2 Q (3,12) it asks... ( Has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning the amount, as detailed in 3.11 above,
> continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application? (Category A) IF YES GO TO Q (3,21) if i answer yes then go to (3,21) and yes again, do i still have to answer Q (3,22)?


No, as 3.22 is about Category B.



> And can i also confirm that the latest APPENDIX 2 is the Novemer 2012


Yes.


----------



## tosi1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No, as 3.22 is about Category B.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.


Thank you JOPPA for the fast repply.
will be applying online next week and hopefully will also submit the documents next week as i had a look on the WORDBRIDGE website in Italy and there are next day appointments available and will keep everyone upto date with our visa process. 


THANKS TO YOU JOPPA, AND OTHERS THAT HELPED PREPPERING OUR DOCUMENTS.


----------



## khadija85 (Apr 20, 2014)

*hi*

Hi

I do need help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What kind?


----------



## khadija85 (Apr 20, 2014)

I do need help filling the appendix 2 vaf4a please


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Specify your difficulties.


----------



## khadija85 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have not find a way to fill it online


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Appendix 2 has to be printed out and filled out by hand and then submitted with your other documents.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Please don't ask the same question on multiple threads.


----------

